# Ordnance Survey, Southampton



## recrudesce (Dec 8, 2010)

I hear that OS are moving to their new site soon, and the old side on Romsey Road is going to be bulldozed.

Would this be something it'd be worth having a look around ?


----------



## night crawler (Dec 8, 2010)

I went there in Feb this year to a confernace, it's a big place, but it is down to you mate if you want to investigate.


----------



## Ollyt (Jul 26, 2011)

*OS*

used to work there for a couple of years! Its a big place shaped like a capital E! I think it would be worth a look around! And if you let me know when I would love to see the old place again!


----------

